# DW Yes or No > Jag



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lumma CLR F ( f pace)

yes or no


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yes from me. Looks like a beast

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes and not. Jaguar are pushing this as the Sportbrake replacement, which it isn't by any means. I like the F-Pace but I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Defo yes Jag are looking better and coming away from the old man car


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hell yes. Looks very aggressive.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

erm....YES


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Holy smoke, that's gorgeous. 

Easy yes from me. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

thats a big yes from me:thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh yesssssss !!!


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Its a BIG yes from me but then i like its evil twin- Ford Focus RS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Definite thumbs up from me :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Deffo yes from me. Looks awesome


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Reckon so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep I like that


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Its a big yes looks superb


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A super yes from me.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh yes, that's a nice car and the tyres don't look dressed either, win, win for me:thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

At first it reminded me a little of the Techart Cayenne......but that looks a million times better!! :thumb:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

by the time they build it it will still look like an old mans car


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That would be a head turner at the golf club,so YES !!

John Tht.


----------



## chuckleuk (May 3, 2011)

I can confirm this isn't being pushed as a sports break replacement. We have our new XF SB in trial build at our pilot plant in Coventry. It will hit castle brom factory around January.



Puntoboy said:


> Yes and not. Jaguar are pushing this as the Sportbrake replacement, which it isn't by any means. I like the F-Pace but I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

chuckleuk said:


> I can confirm this isn't being pushed as a sports break replacement. We have our new XF SB in trial build at our pilot plant in Coventry. It will hit castle brom factory around January.


It was at first. All the dealers and even Jaguar themselves were saying no new Sportbrake and the F-Pace would be its replacement. It's only recently when Sir Ian Callum clarified his comment and there would be be XE Sportbrake and didn't rule out another model Sportbrake that things have changed.

Great to know they are doing one. It'll be another year until I change my XF Sportbrake so plenty of time for them to iron out the issues. 

If you happen to get a photo let me know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmm not sure... Are the seats comfy?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks epic


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, looks good! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Azad_CTR (May 25, 2016)

Yah!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

It's not for me but I can certainly see how it would appeal to some. Good effort from Jag.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Got any more pictures of it all please, I'm not a fan of grills, and pictures of the whole car may make a difference!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

<hovering hand>.....I kind of like it, but there seems to be TOO much resemblance to the Ford Focus for me. It's almost like they stole the blueprint.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Going to need a much bigger picture of it before I can make a decision.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

No, if I had the money to buy to be able to afford that there are countless other cars that I'd buy first.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes! Definitely! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

